# PWM vs Non PWM Fan Controllers



## 0kingskins0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi guys, ok so im kind of new to the whole PC fan thing, and im looking to add about 3 extra fans to my case.

I finally found out the difference between PWM fans, and non PWM and now im looking at controllers. There are 2 that i like the look of that are recomended by most people. 

Now, I'm not interested in the motherboard connection as i dont think it has the connection to plug it in, i will control the fans manually so thats not a problem. I do however work on music on my pc professionally, so when im not gaming i will need to be able to switch the extra fans off to 0%.

This controller looks perfect, comes with PWM control or manual. Now my question is, can i use this and forget about the motherboard connection, just connect it to my psu and manually control the fans? 
Also if i were to use this controller without using the motherboard connection, which fans would i be able to use with it? the 4 pin pwm? or 3 pin?
Kustom PCs Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 3 Fan Controller

The other controller i found was this 1, however it only goes down to 5v, and really with 3 extra fans i would need the option to turn them off completly
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scythe-Rheobus-Channels-Aluminu...


Thanks in advance guys


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::

some others I found

- Overclockers UK

Eclipse Computers

Think you might need a 4pin splitter or 4pin power source from the motherboard as shown on the wiring diagram on the zalman website.


----------



## 0kingskins0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply man, the Zalman only goes to 5V, i really could do with one that goes down to 0. 

Now i may be confusing this, but looking at that diagram, where it states the power cable, is that not the standard connector from a psu? the diagram does not show the whole cable, (below the c4), but it looks like the psu connection. Apparently my motherboard may have a spare 3 pin plug, but not a 4 pin. id like to avoid the mobo if possible and just power them using the cpu


----------



## 0kingskins0 (Dec 3, 2010)

this video shows going directly to the psu (obviously a different unit)

How to Install a PC Fan Controller - Xoxide Tech Chronicles - YouTube


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi there 0kingskins0, I too was looking for a fan controller that went right down to 0V on the fans, thus shutting them down completely for when it is cooler. The best I could find and purchase was the Deepcool Rockman PWM Fan Controller: DEEPCOOL - Accessory - ROCKMAN(PWM)

It has one CPU fan controller switch with goes down to 7V and then two others going down to 0V as you prefer. Personally I rather let my motherboard control my CPU fan speed and then I've got two CoolerMaster Sickleflow 120mm PWM fans on the other connections. Turning the fans off on the controller even turns the fan's LED light off which was an extra bonus for me.

For 3 fans you could possibly use a splitter somewhere down the line.


----------



## 0kingskins0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey man thanks for the reply. Is this Sunbeam controller no longer available? I'm having a hard time finding it for sale.

Using a splitter, would this effect performance or anything? Im not really interested in controlling my cpu, as you say best let it control itself. 

I did find another video, where he states connecting the unit in various different ways. Again it is a different unit, but im getting the feeling they come with optional ways of connecting / powering them.

Infotech: Installing a fan controller - YouTube


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think you'll harm anything by using a splitter for the extra fan, not sure though. Not too sure about the Sunbeam product, I had to go for the best I could get in my area and South Africa is not the best place for specialist IT components, lol. 

Your last video is very similar to the way my controller is hooked up. It uses one Molex connector for power and then connect the fans on the unit.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi 0kingskins0 :wave:

I can't recommend any of the fan-controllers (I've never used any) but, whatever you do, NEVER use a 'splitter' on any of the mobo fan-connectors, they're designed for only 1 fan each and adding any extra fans might well cost you a new mobo.

The 'bay-mounted' controllers usually run from 'Molex' connectors (as used on IDE Hard-Drives+CD/DVD units) and can be 'split' several times if necessary. 1 Molex powers the fan-controller and the controller powers the fans.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

WereBo said:


> The 'bay-mounted' controllers . . . can be 'split' several times if necessary.


Not quite true. Most controllers are limited to a maximum of ~10-12 watts per channel. This will allow for at most, two fans, provided they are rated at no more than 5-6 watts each.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

WereBo said:


> NEVER use a 'splitter' on any of the mobo fan-connectors, they're designed for only 1 fan each and adding any extra fans might well cost you a new mobo.


Thanks WereBo for correcting me and clarifying it for the OP.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

gcavan said:


> Not quite true. Most controllers are limited to a maximum of ~10-12 watts per channel. This will allow for at most, two fans, provided they are rated at no more than 5-6 watts each.


My bad :facepalm:, I meant the Molex-leads can be 'split', rather than the controller-channels (It was early morning after imbibing some 'sleeping-meds', when I posted :whistling: :wink - Thanks for picking up on that and correcting it


----------

